# BMW Concours In Connecticut 6/8/08!



## RogerCVC (Apr 26, 2007)

If you have a BMW, why not show it at the Bring More Wax Concours in Wickham Park in Manchester,CT on Sunday June 8, 2008.

Entrants have the chance to win a Zym0l Smart Kit valued at $133!

The Concours is quite informal and fun, and will be followed by a picnic with hot dogs, burgers, and perhaps even some wursts!

This is an event of the BMW CCA Connecticut Valley Chapter and sponsored by Detailbest.com.

For more info, just follow the link!

CVC's 3rd Annual Show and Shine

Best regards,

Roger :detailer:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I have never heard of Wickham Park Manchester, then I realised this in in the US

Wrong Manchester, Doh!


----------



## littlemissGTO (Feb 11, 2008)

My key and some BMW keys are the same. Does that count? Seriously I'm too far away. I hope you guys have a good show.


----------



## rak (May 8, 2006)

Roger,

Thanks for the heads up. We don't see too many US posts on this forum. 
I used to live in Manchester UK but now live in NNJ so I may make the trip. However, my car (08 328xi Coupe) is awaiting two new rims because the paint is peeling off. So even if I don't enter the competition it will be nice to meet fellow enthusiasts.

Rak


----------



## RogerCVC (Apr 26, 2007)

rak said:


> Roger,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. We don't see too many US posts on this forum.
> I used to live in Manchester UK but now live in NNJ so I may make the trip. However, my car (08 328xi Coupe) is awaiting two new rims because the paint is peeling off. So even if I don't enter the competition it will be nice to meet fellow enthusiasts.
> ...


North Jersey (US) isn't a such bad trip to the Concours. In fact, Wickham Park is very close to I-84!

Check out the show or better yet join it if you get your rims! And you'll be eligible for the Smart Kit prize!

Best regards,

Roger


----------

